# 2008 Sequoia Elite for $700. Is this a good price?



## incalifornia (Aug 11, 2009)

I just started riding again after way too many years. I bought an old mid 80's aluminum Cannondale, but cracked it up and it is not worth putting a couple of hundred bucks into it, so am looking for a new bike.
I came across a used (not too used) 2008 Sequoia Elite for $700.
Is this a good buy, or just average?

I like the Sequoia because of its relaxed geometry and the Elite has the upgraded components.
It is hard for me to say how serious a rider I will become, but I am very serious about getting started.
I am 6' 0" and weigh about 250 pounds
Any other suggestions for a good used bike would be most welcome.
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

If it's in good shape it's a good deal. I would be very, very surprised to find a better deal on a similar bike.


----------



## incalifornia (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Paul.
Since I am new to biking there is a lot that I do not know
This is a 58 and I have been fitted for a 58 on a Bianchi, but I have heard that not all bikes will fit the same
The other question is, would my LBS fit me for a bike even if I did not buy it from them and what is involved in getting fitted ?


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

incalifornia said:


> Thanks Paul.
> Since I am new to biking there is a lot that I do not know
> This is a 58 and I have been fitted for a 58 on a Bianchi, but I have heard that not all bikes will fit the same
> The other question is, would my LBS fit me for a bike even if I did not buy it from them and what is involved in getting fitted ?


All the shops I've been to offer fitting even if you didn't purchase the bike from them. They change things around such as cleat position (if you run clipless), saddle fore/aft, saddle height, stem length and even handlebars if the stock model isn't wide enough. It's definitely worth it to get done, I'm very comfortable on my bike.


----------



## incalifornia (Aug 11, 2009)

I have seen costs of bike fitting range form $50 to $150. 
What is reasonable?
Is there a real advantage to using the computer generated fitting vs usign manual tape measures and calipers? Or is it more dependent on the expertise of the bike technician than the method? 
Any recommendations for a good shop in the Northern LA (SanFernando Valley) area?
Thanks


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

The cost usually is dependent upon how involved your fit is, a complete fit like I described will run more than your basic saddle height adjustment. I was "fitted" on my mountain bike, and that took 10 minutes, but when I was _fitted_ on my road bike, including everything I described the process was over an hour.


----------



## incalifornia (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice.
I was able to negotiate down to $625.
It is a sweet ride.
I was riding an old Cannondale from the mid 80's that I bought at a yard sale and cracked it so decided to put the money into a newer bike instead of fixing the older bike.
What a difference.
I think that I will wait a while before I get fitted because it feels so much better than the old bike, but already I find it easier to control and my butt doesn't hurt after a 10 mile ride like it did on the old bike


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

incalifornia said:


> Thank you all for the advice.
> I was able to negotiate down to $625.
> It is a sweet ride.
> I was riding an old Cannondale from the mid 80's that I bought at a yard sale and cracked it so decided to put the money into a newer bike instead of fixing the older bike.
> ...


I know my local bike shop does different levels of a fit (as someone else mentioned). It's not a bad idea to get a basic $35 or so fit (though it's totally up to you) just to start off in the right position.

On the other hand, occasionally they just screw things up so if it seems to fit well maybe you should stick with what you have, lol.


----------

